# That is a lot dust!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I broke down my alpaca fleece into 200gram batches for ease of washing.
The first batch done, now weighs 169 grams.
So 31 grams of dust washed out, right?

BTW, I was told this alpaca was washed down before shearing. All that dust was trapped in the 1" of fiber nearest the skin.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

So fluffy and white!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> So fluffy and white!


You should feel it. Yummy! Will be blending it with 1/3 white merino/silk fiber that I get from knitpicks


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

wordancer said:


> You should feel it. Yummy! Will be blending it with 1/3 white merino/silk fiber that I get from knitpicks


Are you leaving it white or doing some of your magic dyeing?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Interesting to see the weight loss. I'd never thought of doing that, weighing before and after washing..... Something I'll probably try from now on.????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! That was a lot of dust. Enjoy spinning.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

My sister makes tiny rolags on her lap to hook rugs with, with my dust.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Are you leaving it white or doing some of your magic dyeing?


Good question. I don't dye, but I color blend.
Thinking I might keep it white to make a Irish or Aran sweater.
Or I might, after it is all spun up have a dyer dye it for me.
I do know that it will be 2-ply DK weight, at least that is the thought for now

Oh, the possibilities of it all.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Interesting to see the weight loss. I'd never thought of doing that, weighing before and after washing..... Something I'll probably try from now on.????


I must say this is the first time that I weighed fiber before washing, that much loss from washing out dust, quite shocked just a little

:sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Good question. I don't dye, but I color blend.
> Thinking I might keep it white to make a Irish or Aran sweater.
> Or I might, after it is all spun up have a dyer dye it for me.
> I do know that it will be 2-ply DK weight, at least that is the thought for now
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Alpaca fiber can be shaken before washing and much of the dust will shake out. Huacaya fleece holds the dust more than suri.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Alpaca fiber can be shaken before washing and much of the dust will shake out. Huacaya fleece holds the dust more than suri.


Shaking didn't help
:sm16:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I never thought to weight my fleece before washing - might be an interesting experiment there, too. 
That fiber is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, happens with sheep fleece too, no matter how well washed when still on the sheep.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Animals just like rolling lol. Beautiful fleece


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Yeah, happens with sheep fleece too, no matter how well washed when still on the sheep.


When I carded the fibre I'd dyed, I was astounded at the dust and muck build up under the carder


----------

